# Pictures from recent hunts!



## Squirrel_Hunter_Gray (May 5, 2006)

Hello Folks:

We have been huntin' squirrels pretty hard for most of the season but now things are picking up at school/work so it is puttin' a pinch on us somewhat. However, with so many other seasons over with, we get more timber to ourselves which makes our short hunts more productive.

Here are a few pictures from recent squirrel hunts here in South Dakota. January up through Groundhog Day Weekend.

Thanks for lookin',

-Marc


----------



## Squirrel_Hunter_Gray (May 5, 2006)

Thanks!

Yup. They are all feist dogs. The dog on the FAR right is the dam of the rest of 'em.

As you can see, color doesn't make much difference when you breed for performance...i.e. - tree squirrels.

-Marc


----------



## Squirrel_Hunter_Gray (May 5, 2006)

This is their sire, Gray's Trigger.


----------



## cottonmouth farms (Feb 17, 2009)

nice looking feist,i am looking at geeting a puppy in a couple of weeks. Are they hard to train?


----------



## Squirrel_Hunter_Gray (May 5, 2006)

cottonmouth farms said:


> nice looking feist,i am looking at geeting a puppy in a couple of weeks. Are they hard to train?


Thanks!

Generally, no they are not difficult to train. Most are willing to please and do not require much discipline. In fact, many new owners unfamiliar with the breeds' sensitive nature have ruined them by being too harsh.

I recommend the book, Squirrel Dog Basics by David Osborn (Treetop Publications) to get you started.

-Marc


----------

